# First time using Johnsons Baby... PIC'S



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all ,

Just thought i would show people what the result is when using Johnsons baby shampoo its really good IMO smell quality when washing aswell ........Enjoy !!!

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

Ill post some in the day when i get them off my camara


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

Looking very shiny .......... [smiley=sunny.gif]

Polished aswell......?

And your right it smells good too...

Great results mixed with a tad of autoglym shampoo......

Well done......... 

Cheers
 Bobski


----------



## DAS2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,

I bought my first bottle of the stuff today! I thought it was a joke at first. Can't wait to try it out when its stopped raining!

Dave


----------



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought a couple of bottles from Tesco 2 weeks ago.Was a special offer as well with 50% extra for same price.
Really impressed with results,really cleans (as long as not really really dirty)and seems to leave a shine without having to polish afterwards.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

yes i thought it was funny at first to use but now im completely for it, its great

deffo gonna use it again !!


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the original look of your TT.


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Purchased some at the weekend... look forward seeing the results.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

ttsteve said:


> Love the original look of your TT.


Thanks Mate i was thinking of Mods and all that !!!!

But gonna stick to standard as u dont see many !!


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Essex Audi said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Love the original look of your TT.
> ...


 Good idea.... because when you start there is no stopping


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well used it this morning after running out of swissol car bath. And very impressed with the results .Was also going to wax the car but it started raining
At the price of Â£1.39 it is great


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh i no and as from your signature info i can see what ya mean!

And to be honest i havnt got the time or money for mods at the moment i just like looking on here if i want to see one ha ha


----------



## JettaRedII (Jan 21, 2008)

You guys are funny!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

JettaRedII said:


> You guys are funny!


What for using Baby shampoo !!!!!! only the best for my baby ha ha only joking


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Great pics looking good the wheels have made me move my arse and sort out getting mine polished, I used some baby bath for the first time the other day and was shocked at how it left all the wax on the drying was easy!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

oh yes drying is well easy aswell forgot to mention that !!


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

so.... do you just add a capful to your normal bucket of water and bubbles, in my case Maguiares stuff, or baby wash on it's own??


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Munchkinfairy said:


> so.... do you just add a capful to your normal bucket of water and bubbles, in my case Maguiares stuff, or baby wash on it's own??


Hi there a few people on here have different view but this is what i did yesterday....

One bucket of water add two or three caps of baby shampoo then was ya car as normal ...... after washing i sprayed with hose like you normally do then i got my fibre clothes and dryed the car it was so easy not alot of water on the car at all ..... as from my pic its really shiney but must say my car has always got polish/wax on it anyways !!!

Go and give it ago i used No tears baby shampoo by the way ha ha


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've bought myself a bottle of Johnson's to give it a go off the back of the recommendations here.

Has anybody tried using it through a pressure washer, and if so, what sort of concentrations and did it work well?


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

Tesco here i come. 
Formula must have changed cos kids never used to shine like that


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

DAZ3247 said:


> Tesco here i come.
> Formula must have changed cos kids never used to shine like that


ha ha

for the pressure jet question i havnt used it myself but hay it should have the same result ............

its worth it at Â£1.95 a bottle or something like that


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can I just mention that it should be Johnson's Baby BATH...Not Shampoo










I made the same mistake and used baby shampoo on mine - with a black car you can see an oily deposit left after washing


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> Can I just mention that it should be Johnson's Baby BATH...Not Shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i used the no tears shampoo it done a fantastic job on mine as mine is silver but hay ill use that one aswell its so cheap ill buy the whole rang if i must ha ha


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Doh, just bought the baby shampoo last night! Nevermind, the dog needs a bath anyway, and the she will smell as good as the car!


----------



## cr1spy (Dec 8, 2007)

Picked up my new TT (well new for me) from a trader last night (very happy BTW   ). But this morning, in the cold light of day, it looks like it has been polished by a monkey. Big smears and circles of unbuffed polish.

So, I'm going to have to clean it back and start again. (Don't mind really, will give me an excusse to go over the car in extreme close up!)

Just wondering if the Baby Bath will be beefy enough to cut through the excessive (and poorly applied) polish? Or should I go for a stronger car shampoo first? What do you think?

Also, does the baby stuff streak your windows?

Crispin.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Can I just mention that it should be Johnson's Baby BATH...Not Shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whilst using Johnstons Baby BATH a few times now, I found using Johnston's baby BATH on my TT before it had rained, the rain left water marks on my TT. I'm going back to my autoglym shampoo and condition because at least I know the rain won't leave water marks. Oh and I wax my car every 4 weeks also. I can't say I'm impressed with the Johnstons baby BATH although it has a great effect at bath times more.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

got to love the baby BATH


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Essex Audi said:


> Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/
> 
> got to love the baby BATH


You wait till it rains then you car is dry :roll: Besides you know you can get your car that shiny with show n shine products


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bought large bottle at Tesco today Â£2. You cant get show and shine products for that money.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

i have got a bottle of show and shine but did not use this just the shampoo but gonna buy the BABY BATH 2mo and hopefully do the same

oh got some pics straight after washing it in the light

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DAZ3247 said:


> Bought large bottle at Tesco today Â£2. You cant get show and shine products for that money.


Does it contain any salts or acids though? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

les said:


> DAZ3247 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought large bottle at Tesco today Â£2. You cant get show and shine products for that money.
> ...


No!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone else got any photos after using johnson baby bath


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Essex Audi said:


> Anyone else got any photos after using johnson baby bath


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

two more baby bath users!!










Matt


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

*J55TTC, love the colour of your TT in the pic 8)
What colour is it?*
John.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

GEM said:


> *J55TTC, love the colour of your TT in the pic 8)
> What colour is it?*
> John.


Thanks, plain old silver


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

quality keep the pic coming in


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

It's also excellente to wash your soft top .....does a good job and smells lovelly too, so says next door f****g MOG whos sleeps on it every night.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

Pic using Johnstons Baby Bath.....










Cheers
Bobski


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

tis good, i used a bit baby oil after it!! In the bedroom :lol:


Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Been using it for a few years now there are a few pics of mne on this link mine is the yellow one :wink: www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Washed mine with Johnsons Baby Bath today, pleased with the results, pics to follow soon! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Snake TT said:


> Washed mine with Johnsons Baby Bath today, pleased with the results, pics to follow soon! 8)


Hope you had the roof up :wink:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > Washed mine with Johnsons Baby Bath today, pleased with the results, pics to follow soon! 8)
> ...


Ha bl00dy ha! :wink:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I actually washed myself with Johnson's baby bath today...pictures to follow>>>


----------



## Jamie948 (Dec 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Okay here you go.

Two by day:

















Two by night:
















(Sorry about the size!)


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

SnakeTT - fabulous photos, great looking car...what camera do you use..?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> I actually washed myself with Johnson's baby bath today...pictures to follow>>>


Thanks for the offer of pics but to be honest I would rather die :wink:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

wayside said:


> SnakeTT - fabulous photos, great looking car...what camera do you use..?


Thanks 8)

The camera is a FinePix F30. Its a great point and shoot and they can be bought very cheap online now.

Highly praised in the reviews and it takes excellent low light/night shots.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey.....whats the matter with you ???? i'm all shinny and fluffy .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Snake TT said:


> wayside said:
> 
> 
> > SnakeTT - fabulous photos, great looking car...what camera do you use..?
> ...


That is superb in low light


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> Hey.....whats the matter with you ???? i'm all shinny and fluffy .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Please stop you are only making it worse for me :lol:


----------



## zammo (Jun 12, 2007)

did the baby bath thang yesterday, its chuffin brilliant, am well impressed........




























.......smells lovely too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice looking TT you have there I love the black wheels on a black car


----------



## zammo (Jun 12, 2007)

cheers yellow, i am proud of it, love 5 spokes, simple, effective, and the polished rim is a must


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Great innit? Who would have thought. Washed the car and my daughter at the same time. Multi tasking they call that.


----------



## DavidUK (Oct 12, 2007)

I use Johnsons Baby BEDTIME bath and am impressed with results. I'm looking forward to see how it goes with the weekly wash after I've clayed,polished,sealed and waxed when the Spring arrives.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

DavidUK said:


> I use Johnsons Baby BEDTIME bath and am impressed with results. I'm looking forward to see how it goes with the weekly wash after I've clayed,polished,sealed and waxed when the Spring arrives.


Hello all, I noticed (read bought) 2 different types of Johnsons Baby Bath during the weekly shop, came back and searched this forum to find out which ones are useful.
So...which ones from the following are recommended :?:

i.e.

Johnson's softwash baby bath extracare
Johnson's baby bedtime bath
Johnson's baby moisturising bath
Johnson's baby bath
It's so confusing!

Peter


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

petesky said:


> Johnson's baby bath


Johnsons baby bath it is in a powder blue bottle


----------

